# Wago 750-881 Modbus TCP Anfängerfragen



## linsenpago (27 Dezember 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe mein Haus mit einer Wago 750-881 versehen und steuere damit über Dali das Licht und über angeschlagene Relais meine Rollläden und Raffstores.
Ich habe bereits vieles automatisiert und auch eine SMSsteuerungs und Info Funktion eingebaut.
Ich habe also schon sehr sehr viele Stunden in mein Projekt investiert und habe eine kleine Grundahnung von der Steuerung.

Nun habe ich begonnen mein Licht von NV-Lampen welche über Dali gesteuert werden auf Phillips Hue umzustellen. Diese Lampen kann ich nun natürlich nicht mehr über die Wago steuern.

Das das nicht "Ehefrau"freundlich ist, kann man sich natürlich denken. ;-) Also mal das Internet befragt und siehe da, es gibt Lösungen...
Mit dem Modbus Protokoll sollte das doch machbar sein, wie man so liest.

Ich habe mir einen Raspberry besorgt und dort Openhab2 installiert und kann hier auch schon die Hue Lampen steuern.

Jetzt wollte ich Openhab2 per Modbus mit der Wago SPS verbinden.
Nach mehr als 2 Wochen recherche, muss ich mich nun an euch wissenden wenden...
Leider steige ich da irgendwie überhaupt nicht durch. Ich habe natürlich schon die 750-881 doku gelesen und da steht auch vieles drinnen, nur fehlt mir anscheinend doch das Grundwissen dafür.
Hier ist vieles mit !eCockpit zu lesen. Das habe ich aber nicht zur Verfügung.

Für den Anfang wollte ich per Openhab einfach mal einen Rollladen hoch und runterfahren lassen um mich dann immer weiter zu hanteln.
Aber mir fehlt da schon mal das Wissen wie ich an die Modbus Adressen rankomme bzw. sie mir ausrechnen kann noch hab ich einen Schimmer wie ich sie ansprechen kann um etwas in der Wago auszulösen.

Ich habe eigentlich nur DI und DO an meiner Anlage (Dali + Serielleschnittstelle für SMS) und habe Codesys 2.3 am laufen.

Eventuell kann mir hier jemand den Grundstein dafür in die Hand geben - den Rest kann ich mir dann bestimmt wie immer alleine zusammenreimen.

Für den Anfang wäre ein Beispiel super wie ich z.b. einen DO (%QX7.6 und %QX7.8 ) auf "true" setzen kann.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.. bin schon leicht am Verzweifeln. :-(

LG
Alex


----------



## dingo (27 Dezember 2018)

Im Web gibt es genügend Anleitungen, z.B.:

https://knx-user-forum.de/forum/supportforen/openhab/1282376-openhab-2-und-wago-880


----------



## linsenpago (27 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Link.. 

Das schaut schon mal etwas verständlicher aus als das was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe.

Ja, Anleitungen gibt es zu Hauf..
Aber alle die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe setzen Kenntnisse in Modbus voraus, was mir aber leider fehlt und ich es mir selbst von 0 weg anscheind nicht beibringen kann. 

In dem verlinkten Beitrag wird von %mx merkwörtern gesprochen, welche ich eigentlich nicht brauche? Kann man nicht auch direkt auf die DI und DO zugreifen?


----------



## dingo (28 Dezember 2018)

Man kann auch direkt auf DI/ DO zugreifen, folgend die Adressen aus dem Wago Handbuch:
Anhang anzeigen 43883

Anhang anzeigen 43884


Eigentlich greift man nur bei Feldbuskopplern direkt auf DI/DO zu.
Die Koppler geben nur das I/O- Abbild an den Feldbus, Controller können programmiert werden.

So kann man z.B. im Programm des 880'er unterscheiden, ob ein DO durch ein Modbuszugriff oder durch einen DI des Controllers angesteuert wird.

Doppeltes schreiben auf einen Ausgang ohne Logikbausteinen ist ein häufiger Fehler.


----------



## linsenpago (28 Dezember 2018)

Dankeschön! Ich verstehe!

Ich werde mal versuchen das Beispiel aus dem ersten verlinkten Beitrag auf meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen und zu schauen, was ich zusammenbringe! ;-)


----------



## dingo (28 Dezember 2018)

Du hast OpenHab zum laufen gebracht, dann bekommst Du das auch hin!


----------



## linsenpago (28 Dezember 2018)

Hi!

Ich habe es jetzt mal im ersten Schritt geschafft, die Werte des Stromverbrauches meiner Wärmepumpe per Modbus ins OpenHAB  zu bekommen.

Openhab config _(noch vieles drinnen, was noch nicht benögtigt wird aber zum testen mal drinnen gelassen)
_
*modbus.things:*

```
[COLOR=#569CD6][FONT=Consolas]Bridge[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas] modbus[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#C586C0][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas]tcp[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#C586C0][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][FONT=Consolas]880[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas] [ host=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"10.0.0.33"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas], port=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][FONT=Consolas]502[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas], id=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][FONT=Consolas]1[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas] ] {[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#6A9955]// Inputregister lesen[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller inputRegisters880 [ start=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]12298[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#CE9178]"input"[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6A9955]// Note the zero based indexing: first coil is index 0.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12298"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR]]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12300"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float3[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12302"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float4[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12304"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
    }
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas]}
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

*modbus.items:*

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569CD6]Number[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] [COLOR=#CE9178]"Waermepumpe_HT [%.1f ] "[/COLOR] { [COLOR=#C586C0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"modbus:data:880:inputRegisters880:Float1:number"[/COLOR] }[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

*modbus.sitemap:



		Code:
	

[/B][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#C586C0]sitemap[/COLOR] modbus label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Modbus"[/COLOR] {
  [COLOR=#569CD6]Frame[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Stromverbrauch"[/COLOR] {
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#CE9178]"energy"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Wärmepumpe_HT"[/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]D[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR][B]

*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/CODE]

*Global VAR in der Wago:*
Den Verbrauch übergebe ich als REAL Wert an die Variable


```
WP_Verbrauch_Status AT %MW10: REAL;[B]
```
[/B]


----------



## dingo (28 Dezember 2018)

Macht schon Spaß, wenn's Funktioniert 

Regelmäßig SD Karte/ Image sichern nicht vergessen, sonst sind schnell mal ein paar "Mannjahre" weg, wenn die Karte oder das RPi mal streiken. 

Als nächstes schaust Dir mal ioBroker an


----------



## linsenpago (28 Dezember 2018)

dingo schrieb:


> Als nächstes schaust Dir mal ioBroker an



Ich bin froh mich mal in Openhab eingearbeitet zu haben und jetzt mich dem Modbus zu widmen... oder meinst du ioBroker wäre besser für meine Bedürfnisse?


----------



## dingo (28 Dezember 2018)

Ob FHEM, openHAB, ioBroker oder weitere ist Geschmacksache, mir sagt das JavaScriptbasierende ioBroker momentan eher zu.

Man kann ja mehrere Images für den RPi zurecht legen, lädt zum probieren ein.


----------



## linsenpago (28 Dezember 2018)

Jetzt versuche ich einen Schalter einzubauen um auch mein Licht oder einen Rolladen zu steuern.
Das klappt irgendwie noch nicht so ganz, da fehlt mir anscheinend noch irgendwie was - es kommt in der SPS irgendwie nix an...

Das wäre mal meine Konfiguration bis jetzt:

*modbus.things:

*

```
Bridge modbus:tcp:880 [ host="10.0.0.33", port=502, id=1 ] {
// Inputregister lesen
Bridge poller inputRegisters880 [ start=12298, length=10, refresh=5000, type="input" ] {
// Note the zero based indexing: first coil is index 0.
Thing data Float1 [ readStart="12298", readValueType="float32_swap"]
Thing data Float2 [ readStart="12300", readValueType="float32_swap" ]
Thing data Float3 [ readStart="12302", readValueType="float32_swap" ]
Thing data Float4 [ readStart="12304", readValueType="float32_swap" ]
}
Bridge poller CoilRegisters880 [ start=12288, length=5, refresh=5000, type="coil" ] {
Thing data Bit1 [ readStart="12288", readValueType="bit" , writeStart="12288", writeValueType="bit", writeType="coil"]
}
}
```

*
modbus.items:

*

```
[B][/B]
Switch Schalter_1 "Schalter_1" { channel="modbus:data:880:coilRegisters880:bit1:switch" }
Number Waermepumpe_HT "Waermepumpe_HT [%.1f ] " { channel="modbus:data:880:inputRegisters880:Float1:number" }
modbus.sitemap:
[FONT=inherit]Code:[/FONT]
sitemap modbus label="Modbus" {
Frame label="Stromverbrauch" {
Switch item=Schalter_1 label="Schalter_1"
Text item=Waermepumpe_HT icon="energy" label="Wärmepumpe_HT"
Chart item=Waermepumpe_HT period=D refresh=30000
Text item=Waermepumpe_HT icon="energy" label="Wärmepumpe_HT" valuecolor=[Waermepumpe_HT>1500="red",<1500="green"] {
Switch item=Day_Period label="Chart Period" mappings=[0="Day", 1="Week", 2="Month", 3="Year"]
Chart item=Waermepumpe_HT period=D refresh=30000 visibility=[Day_Period==0]
Chart item=Waermepumpe_HT period=W refresh=30000 visibility=[Day_Period==1]
Chart item=Waermepumpe_HT period=M refresh=30000 visibility=[Day_Period==2]
Chart item=Waermepumpe_HT period=Y refresh=30000 visibility=[Day_Period==3]
}
}
}[B][/B]
```
*
Wago 750-881 globalVAR:
*

```
T_Buero_up_modb        AT %MX0.0:    BOOL;
T_Buero_down_modb    AT %MX0.1:    BOOL;
WP_Verbrauch_Status AT %MW10: REAL;
```


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2018)

linsenpago schrieb:


> ```
> WP_Verbrauch_Status AT %MW10: REAL;
> ```


REAL hat 32 Bit - funktioniert das wirklich mit dem AT %MW...?

Harald


----------



## linsenpago (28 Dezember 2018)

Ja, so wie es aussieht.. Die Zahlen in der wago und im OpenHAB sind ident.











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## linsenpago (31 Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe das ganze immer noch nicht... :-(

Ich kann zwar jetzt den Wert der Wärmepumpe auslesen.. das funktioniert.. (auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe wie).


Jetzt habe ich im nächsten Schritt versucht über das Openhab ein bit zu setzen um damit das umlegen eines Schalters zu simulieren.

Aber irgendwie hat sich da was überschnitten.. Wenn ich die Variable für den Rollladen aktiv gesetzt hab, hat sich auch das Vorzimmer licht aufgedreht..

Durch einiges hin und her probieren, bin ich drauf gekommen, dass MX und MW irgendwie zusammenhängen dürfte.. (hatte aus früheren Versuchen noch MW Variablen vergeben.)

Ich habe mir jetzt einige globale Variablen angelegt um zu schauen was da irgendwie aktiv ist.

Da sind MX Variablen aktiv, obwohl ich da gar nichts drauf gelegt hab?
MX21.0 ist ständig aktiv.

Wenn die Wärmepumpe ihren Verbrauch ändert gehen MX11.0 bis MX11.4 aktiv und MX11.5 geht auf False??
Danach gehen die MX11.0 - 11.4 wieder auf false und MX11.5 geht wieder auf True?

MW habe ich alle rausgenommen... und die Einträge die unten zu sehen sind, sind nur Testeinträge um zu sehen was Sache ist.

Kann mir da jemand Licht in die Sache bringen?




modbus.things:

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] modbus[COLOR=#c586c0]:[/COLOR]tcp[COLOR=#c586c0]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8]880[/COLOR] [ host=[COLOR=#ce9178]"10.0.0.33"[/COLOR], port=[COLOR=#b5cea8]502[/COLOR], id=[COLOR=#b5cea8]1[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6a9955]// Inputregister lesen[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller inputRegisters880 [ start=[COLOR=#b5cea8]12298[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#b5cea8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#ce9178]"input"[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6a9955]// Note the zero based indexing: first coil is index 0.[/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Float1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12298"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#6a9955]//Thing data Float2 [ readStart="12300", readValueType="float32_swap" ][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#6a9955]//Thing data Float3 [ readStart="12302", readValueType="float32_swap" ][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#6a9955]//Thing data Float4 [ readStart="12304", readValueType="float32_swap" ][/COLOR]
    }
[COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller [COLOR=#4ec9b0]CoilRegisters880[/COLOR] [ start=[COLOR=#b5cea8]12288[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#b5cea8]5[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR] ] {
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Bit1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12288"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12288"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Bit2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12304"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12304"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
    }
}
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

modbus.items:

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Schalter_1[/COLOR]    [COLOR=#ce9178]"Schalter_1"[/COLOR]   { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:880:CoilRegisters880:Bit1:switch"[/COLOR] }
[COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Schalter_2[/COLOR]    [COLOR=#ce9178]"Schalter_2"[/COLOR]   { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:880:CoilRegisters880:Bit2:switch"[/COLOR] }


[COLOR=#569cd6]Number[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Waermepumpe_HT [%.1f ] "[/COLOR] { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:880:inputRegisters880:Float1:number"[/COLOR] }
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Thruser (31 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht ist Dein WP_Verbrauch_Status AT %MW10 ein Real. Real sind aber 32 Bit und belegt daher zwei Worte (MW10 und MW11). Daher überschneidet sich das mit den T_Buero_up ... im MW11. Siehe auch Kapitel 7.3.2.3 im Handbuch (obwohl dort nur auf DWORD eingegangen wird).

Gruß


----------



## linsenpago (31 Dezember 2018)

Ja, WP_Verbrauch ist ein ein REAL Wert..

ok.. das hab ich verstanden... also ein MW hat 16 bit... REAL braucht 32 bit.. darum wird %MW10 und %MW11 voll belegt.. 
Damit auch die MX adressen.. da die ja bitweise angesprochen werden können.. also sind da auch 10 und 11 weg...soweit so gut..


Jetzt habe ich zum Testen mal die Bereiche MX auf 0.0 bis 1.5 belegt.. auch dort sind Adressen belegt.. aber woher? 

Was könnte man für so eine "Schalter" Funktionen am besten nutzen?


----------



## holgermaik (1 Januar 2019)

Hallo
Jetzt ohne OpenHAB zu kennen


> Bridge poller CoilRegisters880 [ start=12288, length=5, refresh=5000, type="coil" ] {
> Thing data Bit1 [ readStart="12288", readValueType="bit" , writeStart="12288", writeValueType="bit", writeType="coil"]


Du adressierst 12288. Diese Adresse ist %MW0 zugeordnet. Da ich keine Bit Adresse sehe wird deine Variable (False oder True) in %MW0 geschrieben. Das entspricht %MX0.0
Alle anderen Adressen %MX0.1 - %MX0.15 kannst du so nicht ansprechen und damit auch nicht nutzen. Ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Bit's in OpenHAB zu adressieren kann ich dir nicht sagen. 


> Bereiche MX auf 0.0 bis 1.5 belegt.. auch dort sind Adressen belegt.. aber woher?


Das kannst nur du feststellen. Aus deinem Bild ist die Herkunft nicht ersichtlich.

Codesys 2.3 ordnet die Bereiche anhand der Deklaration zu. (anders als z.B. Siemens). das bedeutet
%MW0 = 16bit. in diesem Bereich liegt %MB0 und % MB1 (jeweils 8bit) und %MX0.0 bis %MX0.15 (ebenfalls zusammen 16bit). = Adresse 12288
%MW1 = 16bit. in diesem Bereich liegt %MB2 und % MB3 (jeweils 8bit) und %MX1.0 bis %MX1.15 (ebenfalls zusammen 16bit). = Adresse 12289
ich hänge mal ein Bild an aus der der Zusammenhang ersichtlich wird.

Deine Variable "WP_Verbrauch" ist ein Doppelwort. =32bit. Durch den Zusatz Real weist du die Steuerung an diese 32bit als Real Zahl zu interpretieren.

Holger

PS. Wenn du Adressen änderst ist es Sinnvoll mal Alles Bereinigen und neu Übersetzen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Du adressierst 12288. Diese Adresse ist %MW0 zugeordnet. Da ich keine Bit Adresse sehe wird deine Variable (False oder True) in %MW0 geschrieben. Das entspricht %MX0.0



Die Aussage möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen.
12288 kann %MW0 oder %M0.0 sein.
Abhängig davon ob man Register oder Coil anspricht.


----------



## dingo (2 Januar 2019)

linsenpago schrieb:


> Ja, WP_Verbrauch ist ein ein REAL Wert..
> 
> ok.. das hab ich verstanden... also ein MW hat 16 bit... REAL braucht 32 bit.. darum wird %MW10 und %MW11 voll belegt..
> Damit auch die MX adressen.. da die ja bitweise angesprochen werden können.. also sind da auch 10 und 11 weg...soweit so gut..
> ...



Sind %MX0.0 - 1.5 vielleicht irgendwo schon im Wago Pogramm für etwas anderes beschrieben?
 Suche mal die Querverweise auf %MX0.0 usw.

Ein Beispielscreenshot:
Anhang anzeigen 43918


Wird irgend etwas Mehrfach auf %MX0.0 deklariert? Ich habe in mein Screenshot eine Mehrfachdeklaration als Beispiel aufgerufen.

Alternativ kannst Du, wenn in den Optionen zur Übersetzung folgendes aktiviert ist, z.B. Mehrfaches Schreiben nach dem Übersetzen als Warnung ausgeben:

Anhang anzeigen 43919


Werde mal bei Gelegenheit in meiner Schublade das Image mit Openhab suchen, dann folgen weitere Screenshots der Modbus- Kommunikation RPi <-> Wago


----------



## linsenpago (2 Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten!

Danke @dingo für die Screenshots und die Tipps.. die haben mir wirklich etwas weiter geholfen!
Tatsächlich hat eine Funktion, welche ich vom Wago Support zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe (Anwesenheitserkennung per Ping direkt aus der Wago heraus) ein paar dieser Adressen belegt.
Das habe ich nicht selbst geschrieben, dadurch hatte ich es nicht im Kopf. ;-)

Ich habe nun %MX15.0 und %MX15.1 mit Büro_up und Büro_down belegt.


```
T_Buero_up_modb		AT %MX15.0:	BOOL;
T_Buero_down_modb		AT %MX15.1:	BOOL;
```

Dies sollte lt. Querverweise frei sein. ;-)

Dann habe ich in Openhab die Adresse 12303 und 12304 (ich weiss 12304 sollte eigentlich schon %MW16 sein - aber nur zum testen) genommen und wollte sie mit einem Bit beschreiben.


```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller coilRegisters880 [ start=[COLOR=#b5cea8]12303[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#b5cea8]2[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data bit1 [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12303"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12303"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569CD6][FONT=Consolas]Thing[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas] data bit2 [ readStart=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"12304"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas], readValueType=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"bit"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas] , writeStart=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"12304"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas], writeValueType=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"bit"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas], writeType=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][FONT=Consolas]"coil"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas]][/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Wenn ich nun den "Schalter" umlege wird aber komischerweise auf %MW0 und %MW1 (INTEGER) etwas geschrieben.
Das habe ich gesehen, da ich noch von einem alten Test die Variablen vergeben hatte...

Jetzt, als ich einen Screenshot davon machen wollte, passiert nun gar nichts mehr bei meinen Schaltern.

Irgendwas stimmt hier noch nicht ganz zusammen.. ;-)

Über deinen Code aus Openhab wäre ich wirklich sehr sehr dankbar!

LG!


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2019)

linsenpago schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Danke @dingo für die Screenshots und die Tipps.. die haben mir wirklich etwas weiter geholfen!
> Tatsächlich hat eine Funktion, welche ich vom Wago Support zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe (Anwesenheitserkennung per Ping direkt aus der Wago heraus) ein paar dieser Adressen belegt.
> ...



Mach dich doch mal mit der Modbus-Adressierung vertraut.
Du hast *type="coil"* da stehen. Das sind einzelne *BIT*.
Schau mal hier https://www.symcon.de/forum/threads/11889-Modbus-Bits-auslesen/page2 im Beitrag Nr.13.
Da findest du eine Excel-Tabelle mit der Modbus-Zuordnung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## linsenpago (3 Januar 2019)

Hi!

Super! Genau soetwas hat mir gefehlt.. sowas zu finden ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden.
Ich habe bis jetzt auf eine Tabelle aus dem xsolution forum zurück gegriffen.. und da waren nur MW aufgeführt... durch meine unwissenheit, haben natürlich die Adressen nicht gepasst.

Ich habe mir jetzt aus dem Excel die Adressen für %MX15.0 und %MX15.1 herausgesucht. Das müssten dann eigentlich 12528 und 12529 sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Ich habe nun die Adressen in openhab angepasst und siehe da.. es funktioniert.

Für Leute, welche das selbe Problem haben wie ich - sich einfach mal einarbeiten und es verstehen müssen hier mal meine config mit der ich einen REAL Wert auslesen kann und mit zwei Schaltern ein bit schreiben und damit zwei Werte auf "true" setzen kann. Ich muss natürlich hier noch weiter schreiben und recherchieren.. und werde sicher noch weitere Fragen haben... ;-) 
Aber hier mal mein Zwischenstand:

*openhab modbus.things:*

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Menlo][COLOR=#569CD6]Bridge[/COLOR] modbus[COLOR=#C586C0]:[/COLOR]tcp[COLOR=#C586C0]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#4EC9B0]Wago[/COLOR] [ host=[COLOR=#CE9178]"10.0.0.33"[/COLOR], port=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]502[/COLOR], id=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]1[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6A9955]// Inputregister lesen[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569CD6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller inputRegisters [ start=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]12298[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#CE9178]"input"[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6A9955]// Note the zero based indexing: first coil is index 0.[/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12298"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12300"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float3[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12302"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float4[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12304"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
    }
[COLOR=#569CD6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller coils [ start=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]12528[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#CE9178]"coil"[/COLOR] ] {
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Bit1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12528"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12528"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Bit2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12529"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12529"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
    }
}
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

*openhab modbus.items:

*

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Menlo][COLOR=#569CD6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Schalter_1[/COLOR]    [COLOR=#CE9178]"Schalter_1"[/COLOR]   { [COLOR=#C586C0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit1:switch"[/COLOR] }
[COLOR=#569CD6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Schalter_2[/COLOR]    [COLOR=#CE9178]"Schalter_2"[/COLOR]   { [COLOR=#C586C0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit2:switch"[/COLOR] }

[COLOR=#569CD6]Number[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] [COLOR=#CE9178]"Waermepumpe_HT [%.1f ] "[/COLOR] { [COLOR=#C586C0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"modbus:data:Wago:inputRegisters:Float1:number"[/COLOR] }
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

*openhab modbus.sitemap (hier sind noch ein paar Testeinträge drinnen):
*

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Menlo][COLOR=#C586C0]itemap[/COLOR] modbus label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Modbus"[/COLOR] {
  [COLOR=#569CD6]Frame[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Stromverbrauch"[/COLOR] {
      [COLOR=#569CD6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Schalter_1[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Schalter_1"[/COLOR]
      [COLOR=#569CD6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Schalter_2[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Schalter_2"[/COLOR]


    [COLOR=#569CD6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#CE9178]"energy"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Wärmepumpe_HT"[/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]D[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569CD6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#CE9178]"energy"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#CE9178]"Wärmepumpe_HT"[/COLOR] valuecolor=[[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR]>[COLOR=#B5CEA8]1500[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"red"[/COLOR],<[COLOR=#B5CEA8]1500[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#CE9178]"green"[/COLOR]] {
    [COLOR=#6A9955]//Switch item=Day_Period label="Chart Period" mappings=[0="Day", 1="Week", 2="Month", 3="Year"][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]D[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR] visibility=[[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Day_Period[/COLOR]==[COLOR=#B5CEA8]0[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]W[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR] visibility=[[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Day_Period[/COLOR]==[COLOR=#B5CEA8]1[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]M[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR] visibility=[[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Day_Period[/COLOR]==[COLOR=#B5CEA8]2[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Y[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]30000[/COLOR] visibility=[[COLOR=#4EC9B0]Day_Period[/COLOR]==[COLOR=#B5CEA8]3[/COLOR]]
        }
  }
}
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


*Wago Globale Variablen:
*

```
(*openHAB*)
	WP_Verbrauch_Status 	AT %MW10: 	REAL;
	T_Buero_up_modb		AT %MX15.0:	BOOL;
	T_Buero_down_modb	        AT %MX15.1:	BOOL;
```


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2019)

Ich hab gerade kein Codesys 2 zum Testen, aber die Deklaration wundert mich ein wenig:

```
WP_Verbrauch_Status 	AT %MW10: 	REAL;
```

Ein REAL ist eigentlich 32Bit breit und daher sollte da eigentlich MD und nicht MW stehen.
Kommen da korrekte Werte bzw. was steht in MW11?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## linsenpago (3 Januar 2019)

hmm.. ich hab die Variable in der Wago mal auf %MD10 geändert und die Adresse in Openhab auf 12308 geändert.. 

Es kommt genau das gleiche raus, wie mit %MW10 und Adresse 12298.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2019)

linsenpago schrieb:


> hmm.. ich hab die Variable in der Wago mal auf %MD10 geändert und die Adresse in Openhab auf 12308 geändert..
> 
> Es kommt genau das gleiche raus, wie mit %MW10 und Adresse 12298.



Hmmm ... Ich würde es dann trotzdem auf MD lassen.
Ist formell richtiger.


----------



## linsenpago (3 Januar 2019)

Ja, werde ich so lassen.. macht auf jeden Fall Sinn es richtig zu machen.

Jetzt wollte ich mich an die Steuerung meiner Rollläden machen.
Das Bit mittels normaler Schalter von Openhab aus fahren zu lassen klappt jetzt schon mal.
Jetzt wollte ich die Position der Rolläden in eine Variable schreiben und auslesen lassen.

Ich habe dafür das %MD12 genommen (adresse 12312)

Der Oscat Baustein blind_control_s gibt die position als byte aus. Ich habe nun einen Baustein "byte_to_real" zwischengeschaltet und schreibe den Wert in %MD12.

Jetzt versuche ich mit dem Eintrag in openhab die Variable zu lesen und in Float2 zu übergeben.. aber es klappt nicht.. 
Der Wert steht aber lt. codesys drinnen.


```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Menlo][COLOR=#569CD6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller inputRegisters [ start=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]12308[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#B5CEA8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#CE9178]"input"[/COLOR] ] {
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12308"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569CD6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4EC9B0]Float2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#CE9178]"12312"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#CE9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Was hat es eigentlich genau mit dieser Länge auf sich? Wenn ich die Doku und etliche Foreneinträge richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte ich 10 Adressen mit diesem Poll auslesen. Also theoretisch 12308 - 12318?


----------



## holgermaik (3 Januar 2019)

> dann sollte ich 10 Adressen mit diesem Poll auslesen. Also theoretisch 12308 - 12318?


10 Adressen = 12308 - 12317
Warum lässt du MD11 aus? 
Bist du sicher, dass du den Wert swapen musst? Habe auf die schnelle keine Info zum Endian gefunden.

Der Oscat Baustein gibt als Position einen Wert zwischen 0 (ganz geschlossen) und 255 ( ganz geöffnet) aus.
Das ist sehr Ehefrauen unpraktisch. Dann müsstest du als Vorgabe z.B. 191 als 1/4 geschlossen angeben. Ich würde den Wert in der Steuerung auf % umrechnen.


----------



## linsenpago (3 Januar 2019)

Ja, dass ich MD11 ausgelassen habe ist mir auch schon aufgefallen..  ich wollte das später noch ändern, aber nicht extra nochmal das Programm hochladen und alles umschreiben.. ;-)
Das ist ja alles noch in der Testphase.. 

und das mit dem umrechnen von byte zu real habe ich eigentlich auch nur zum testen gemacht, da es ohne umrechnen nicht funktioniert hat und nichts angezeigt hast...

ja, natürlich 10 Adressen sind nur bis 12317.. (wer rechnen kann ist klar im vorteil und so.. )


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> 10 Adressen = 12308 - 12317
> Warum lässt du MD11 aus?
> Bist du sicher, dass du den Wert swapen musst? Habe auf die schnelle keine Info zum Endian gefunden.
> 
> ...



Mit den Oscat Blind Bausteinen bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.
Als ich sie noch in Verwendung hatte, habe ich auch auf 0-100 für die Visu skaliert 
Da mich aber die verschiedenen Betriebsmodi genervt haben und meine Rollladen auch ein gewisses Eigenleben geführt haben, habe ich die Oscat-Bausteine irgendwann in die Tonne getreten und durch eigene ersetzt. Seitdem ist Ruhe 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## linsenpago (3 Januar 2019)

ja, wenn man sich sowas programmieren kann, dann ists ja gut.. 
Mir haben die OSCAT Bausteine erst die Automatisierung meines Hauses ermöglicht. 


Aber zurück zum Thema.. 
Ich habe nun die Variable auf %MD11 gelegt um keine Lücke zu haben und dementsprechend die Adresse auf 12310 angepasst.
Leider bekomme ich immer noch keinen Wert ausgegeben. :-(

Warum bekomm ich die Werte im Openhab nicht angezeigt? Hat jemand eine Ahnung? Aber ich glaube fast, dass das eher ein Thema fürs openHab Forum ist. :-(

greets
linsenpago


----------



## linsenpago (4 Januar 2019)

hmm.. irgendwie wollte OpenHab die bezeichnung "Float2" nicht.

Ich habe es testweise mal umbenannt und siehe da.. es wird was angezeigt... strange...

Also%MW11 wird jetzt in "B_Pos" gespeichert... 

.things:


```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] modbus[COLOR=#c586c0]:[/COLOR]tcp[COLOR=#c586c0]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0]Wago[/COLOR] [ host=[COLOR=#ce9178]"10.0.0.33"[/COLOR], port=[COLOR=#b5cea8]502[/COLOR], id=[COLOR=#b5cea8]1[/COLOR] ] {
[COLOR=#6a9955]// Inputregister lesen[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955]//Bridge poller inputRegisters [ start=12298, length=10, refresh=5000, type="input" ] {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller inputRegisters [ start=[COLOR=#b5cea8]12308[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#b5cea8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]30000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#ce9178]"input"[/COLOR] ] {
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Float1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12308"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]B_Pos[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12310"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"float32_swap"[/COLOR] ]
    }
[COLOR=#569cd6]Bridge[/COLOR] poller coils [ start=[COLOR=#b5cea8]12528[/COLOR], length=[COLOR=#b5cea8]10[/COLOR], refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]5000[/COLOR], type=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR] ] {
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Bit1[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12528"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12528"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Thing[/COLOR] data [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Bit2[/COLOR] [ readStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12529"[/COLOR], readValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR] , writeStart=[COLOR=#ce9178]"12529"[/COLOR], writeValueType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"bit"[/COLOR], writeType=[COLOR=#ce9178]"coil"[/COLOR]]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

und hier die .items dazu:


```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_auf[/COLOR]   [COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro auf"[/COLOR]  [ [COLOR=#ce9178]"Switchable"[/COLOR] ] { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit1:switch"[/COLOR] }
[COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_zu[/COLOR]    [COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro zu"[/COLOR]  [ [COLOR=#ce9178]"Switchable"[/COLOR] ] { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit2:switch"[/COLOR] }
[COLOR=#569cd6]Number[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_Pos[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro Pos. [%.0f ] "[/COLOR] { [COLOR=#c586c0]channel[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"modbus:data:Wago:inputRegisters:B_Pos:number"[/COLOR] }
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## linsenpago (5 Januar 2019)

Also gut... Ich hab jetzt mal die gewünschten Grundfunktionen hergestellt.
Damit dies hier nicht auch ein Thread wie viele wird, wo dann die Lösung offen bleibt hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung meines derzeitigen Zustandes!

Was wollte ich erreichen?
Ich wollte mittels Alexa die Wago SPS triggern und damit mein Licht, welches über Dali gesteuert wird, und meine Roll- und Raffstores "ansprechen"

Ich habe dafür einen Rasperry mit Openhab (das OpenHabian image) installiert.

Der Post wird jetzt wohl etwas länger werden... ;-)
Es wird in den nächsten Tagen noch weiter verfeinert..
die ganzen Positionen werden noch übergeben und ausgelesen werden. Das ist noch nicht umgesetzt, aber funktioniert bei meinem Testrolladen im Büro schon einwandfrei.
Dann werde ich noch versuchen die Raffstores auch den Winkel der Lammellen einstellbar zu machen. Im Moment kann ich nur rauf und runter "sagen" Ein "stop" werde ich auch noch einbauen.

In der SPS habe ich nun folgende Globalen Variablen eingerichtet und entsprechend mit den Funktionen verbunden.


```
(*openHAB*)
    WP_Verbrauch_Status     AT %MD10:     REAL;    (*Adresse 12308 und 12309*)
    Buero_pos_modb        AT %MD11:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12310 und 12311*)
    VZ_pos_modb            AT %MD12:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12312 und 12313*)
    VZ_winkel_modb        AT %MD13:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12314 und 12315*)
    Fix_pos_modb            AT %MD14:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12316 und 12317*)
    Fix_winkel_modb        AT %MD15:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12318 und 12319*)
    Schieb_pos_modb        AT %MD16:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12320 und 12321*)
    Schieb_winkel_modb        AT %MD17:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12322 und 12323*)
    Ess_pos_modb            AT %MD18:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12324 und 12325*)
    Ess_winkel_modb        AT %MD19:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12326 und 12327*)
    Terr_pos_modb            AT %MD20:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12328 und 12329*)
    Terr_winkel_modb        AT %MD21:    REAL;    (*Adresse 12330 und 12331*)
     ...
     ...



    Buero_up_modb    AT %MX15.0:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12528*)
    Buero_down_modb    AT %MX15.1:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12529*)
    VZ_up_modb        AT %MX15.2:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12530*)
    VZ_down_modb        AT %MX15.3:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12531*)
    Fix_up_modb        AT %MX15.4:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12532*)
    Fix_down_modb        AT %MX15.5:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12533*)
    Schieb_up_modb    AT %MX15.6:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12534*)
    Schieb_down_modb    AT %MX15.7:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12535*)
    Ess_up_modb        AT %MX15.8:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12536*)
    Ess_down_modb    AT %MX15.9:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12537*)
    Terr_up_modb        AT %MX15.10:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12538*)
    Terr_down_modb    AT %MX15.11:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12539*)
    Kueche_up_modb    AT %MX15.12:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12540*)
    Kueche_down_modb    AT %MX15.13:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12541*)
    Bad_up_modb        AT %MX15.14:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12542*)
    Bad_down_modb    AT %MX15.15:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12543*)
    Gang_up_modb        AT %MX16.0:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12544*)
    Gang_down_modb    AT %MX16.1:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12545*)
    KZ11_up_modb        AT %MX16.2:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12546*)
    KZ11_down_modb    AT %MX16.3:    BOOL;    (*Adresse 12547*)
    ...
    ...
```

Folgendes habe ich in Openhab konfiguriert.

*.things:*

```
[FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bridge[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] modbus[/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]:[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]tcp[/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]:[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Wago[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ host=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"10.0.0.33"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], port=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]502[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], id=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]1[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955][COLOR=#D4D4D4]// Inputregister lesen[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569CD6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bridge[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] poller inputRegisters [ start=[/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]12308[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], length=[/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]2[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], refresh=[/COLOR][COLOR=#B5CEA8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]30000[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], type=[/COLOR][COLOR=#CE9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"input"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Float1[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12308"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"float32_swap"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#d4d4d4]    }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bridge[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] poller inputRegistersRoll [ start=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]12310[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], length=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]2[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], refresh=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]5000[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], type=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"input"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]B_Pos[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12310"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"float32_swap"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#d4d4d4]    }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#d4d4d4]// BOOL Bytes lesen und schreiben[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bridge[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] poller coils [ start=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]12528[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], length=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]43[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], refresh=[/COLOR][COLOR=#b5cea8][COLOR=#D4D4D4]5000[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], type=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit1[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12528"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12528"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit2[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12529"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12529"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit3[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12530"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12530"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit4[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12531"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12531"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit5[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12532"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12532"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit6[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12533"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12533"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Thing[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] data [/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Bit7[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] [ readStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12534"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], readValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] , writeStart=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"12534"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeValueType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"bit"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], writeType=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"coil"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]][/COLOR]
...
[COLOR=#d4d4d4]    }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#d4d4d4]}[/COLOR]
[/FONT]
```

*.items:*

```
[FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Buero_auf[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Büro auf"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Buero[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit1:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Buero_zu[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Büro zu"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Buero[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit2:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Number[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Buero_Pos[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Büro Pos. [%.0f]"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Buero[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:inputRegistersRoll:B_Pos:number"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]String[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Buero[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Vz_auf[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Vorz. auf"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Vorzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit3:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Vz_zu[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Vorz. zu"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Vorzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit4:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955][COLOR=#D4D4D4]//Number Vz_Pos   "Vorz. Pos. [%.0f ] " (EG_Vorzimmer) { channel="modbus:data:Wago:inputRegistersRoll:B_Pos:number" }[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]String[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Vz[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Fix_auf[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Fix auf"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit5:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Fix_zu[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Fix zu"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit6:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955][COLOR=#D4D4D4]//Number Fix_Pos   "Fix Pos. [%.0f ] " (EG_Wohnzimmer) { channel="modbus:data:Wago:inputRegistersRoll:B_Pos:number" }[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]String[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Fix[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Schieb_auf[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Schieb auf"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit7:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Schieb_zu[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Schieb zu"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit8:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955][COLOR=#D4D4D4]//Number Fix_Pos   "Fix Pos. [%.0f ] " (EG_Wohnzimmer) { channel="modbus:data:Wago:inputRegistersRoll:B_Pos:number" }[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]String[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Schieb[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Ess_auf[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Essecke auf"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit9:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Ess_zu[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Essecke zu"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit10:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6a9955][COLOR=#D4D4D4]//Number Fix_Pos   "Fix Pos. [%.0f ] " (EG_Wohnzimmer) { channel="modbus:data:Wago:inputRegistersRoll:B_Pos:number" }[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]String[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Ess[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6]...
[/COLOR]...

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]VZ_Licht[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Vorzimmer"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Vorzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG)  [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit37:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Ess_licht[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Esstisch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit38:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Kueche_Licht[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Küche"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]     ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Kueche[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG)     [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit39:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Treppe_Licht[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Treppe"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]    ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]EG_Wohnzimmer[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], EG) [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit40:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Gang_Licht[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Gang"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]      ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]OG_Gang[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4], OG)       [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit41:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Garage[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Garage"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]    ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Garten[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4])            [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit42:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Switch[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Einfahrt[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Einfahrt"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Garten[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4])            [ [/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Switchable"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] ] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:coils:Bit43:switch"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#569cd6][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Number[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"Waermepumpe_HT [%.2f kwh] "[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] { [/COLOR][COLOR=#c586c0][COLOR=#D4D4D4]channel[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#ce9178][COLOR=#D4D4D4]"modbus:data:Wago:inputRegisters:Float1:number"[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#d4d4d4] }[/COLOR]
[/FONT]
```

Dann habe ich noch Rules angelegt um aus den Schaltern in OpenHab Taster zu machen. Da ich im Haus auch alles über Taster steuere, ist das in der Wago auch alles auf Taster ausgelegt.
Ob ich auch in Zukunft einen Longpress über das Openhab realisieren kann muss ich mir erst anschauen.

*.rules: *Hier nur eine gekürzte Liste.. ich denke der Sinn hinter den Rules wird so auch klar werden. ;-)

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#c586c0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Buero auf"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_auf[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_auf[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#c586c0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Buero zu"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_zu[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_zu[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#C586C0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#CE9178]"VZ auf"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_auf[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_auf[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#c586c0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"VZ zu"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_zu[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_zu[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#c586c0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Fix auf"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_auf[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_auf[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#c586c0]rule[/COLOR] [COLOR=#ce9178]"Fix zu"[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]when[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#569cd6]Item[/COLOR] [COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_zu[/COLOR] changed to [COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c586c0]then[/COLOR]
sendCommand([COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_zu[/COLOR],[COLOR=#b5cea8]OFF[/COLOR])
[COLOR=#c586c0]end[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

und hier noch Vollständigkeitshalber noch die Sitemap dazu..
Hier werde ich noch versuchen "auf" und "zu" in einen einzelnen "Taster" zu legen.
Derzeit habe ich noch für auf und ab einen eigenen Taster/Schalter.

*.sitemap*

```
[COLOR=#D4D4D4][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#c586c0]sitemap[/COLOR] modbus label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Modbus"[/COLOR] {
  [COLOR=#569cd6]Frame[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Rolläden"[/COLOR] {
      [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_Pos[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro"[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR]  {
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_auf[/COLOR]   label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Auf"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_zu[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Zu"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Buero_Pos[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro Pos"[/COLOR]
      }
      [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Vz_Pos*/[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Vorzimmer"[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR]  {
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_auf[/COLOR]   label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Auf"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Vz_zu[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Büro"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Zu"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Vz_Pos*/[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Vz Pos"[/COLOR]
      }
      [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Fix_Pos*/[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Fixverglasung"[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR]  {
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_auf[/COLOR]   label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Fix"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Auf"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Fix_zu[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Fix"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Zu"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Vz_Pos*/[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Fix Pos"[/COLOR]
      }
      [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Schieb_Pos*/[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Schiebetür"[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR]  {
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Schieb_auf[/COLOR]   label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Schiebetür"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Auf"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Schieb_zu[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Schiebetür"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Zu"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]/*item=Schieb_Pos*/[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"rollershutter-30"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Schieb. Pos"[/COLOR]
      }
...
      }
    }
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Frame[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Licht"[/COLOR] {
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]VZ_Licht[/COLOR]   label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Vorzimmer"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"An/Aus"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Ess_licht[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Essplatz"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"An/Aus"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Kueche_Licht[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Küche"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"An/Aus"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Treppe_Licht[/COLOR]    label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Treppe"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"An/Aus"[/COLOR]]
        [COLOR=#569cd6]Switch[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Gang_Licht[/COLOR]     label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"OG Gang"[/COLOR] mappings=[[COLOR=#b5cea8]ON[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"An/Aus"[/COLOR]]
        }  
  [COLOR=#569cd6]Frame[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Wärmepumpe"[/COLOR] {
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Text[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] icon=[COLOR=#ce9178]"energy"[/COLOR] label=[COLOR=#ce9178]"Wärmepumpe_HT"[/COLOR] valuecolor=[[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR]>[COLOR=#b5cea8]1500[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"red"[/COLOR],<[COLOR=#b5cea8]1500[/COLOR]=[COLOR=#ce9178]"green"[/COLOR]] {
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]D[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]30000[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]//visibility=[Day_Period==0][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]W[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]30000[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]//visibility=[Day_Period==1][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]M[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]30000[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]//visibility=[Day_Period==2][/COLOR]
    [COLOR=#569cd6]Chart[/COLOR] item=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Waermepumpe_HT[/COLOR] period=[COLOR=#4ec9b0]Y[/COLOR] refresh=[COLOR=#b5cea8]30000[/COLOR] [COLOR=#6a9955]//visibility=[Day_Period==3][/COLOR]
    }
  }
}
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Anbei auch noch das Excell in welcher der Großteil der modbus Adressen aufgelistet sind, welche mir dann letztendlich die Programmierung des ganzen überhaupt ermöglicht hat!

Da der Post zu lange geworden wäre, habe ich die Listen gekürzt.. aber ich glaube der Sinn dahinter lässt sich so auch ablesen


----------

